# Dining in Savannah and Charleston



## labguides (Feb 15, 2006)

Any suggestions for good restaurants in Savannah and Charleston?
I have heard about Mrs. Wilkie's in Savannah -- don't know if it is good, but it sounds interesting. 

We would like to experience southern cooking.


----------



## Janette (Feb 15, 2006)

Mrs. Wilkes is the place for you. It is wonderful. The only drawback is that you have to wait in line outside. There are two seatings. Everyone at a seating goes in together and sit down at long tables. Then evey southern dish you can imagine is passed to you. I enjoy Paula's tv show but Ladies and Sons is not as good as Mrs. Wilkes. Paula cooks with too much butter and cream for my taste. For a good evening meal for a special occasion, Elizabeth's on 37 in Savannah is great. It is in an old home and expensive. Every bite is wonderful. We are orginally from central Georgia and now reside in Sun City HHI. Let us know if you have any other questions. We are not familiar with Charleston yet.


----------



## BarCol (Feb 15, 2006)

My choice for recommendations of all things foodie is www.chowhound.com and to go directly to the BBS for the "South" go to http://www.chowhound.com/south/boards/south/south.html
and for a posting (although I'm sure there are many) on Savannah http://www.chowhound.com/south/boards/south/messages/27765.html


They've never steered us wrong and we've had some amazing meals as a result.....


----------



## nerodog (Feb 17, 2006)

*good eats*

we like magnolias in charleston... very good and a hip atmosphere... I cant remember the name of the place in Savannah so when I get home  I will check it out and send it... that tea room in Savannah is excellent also, Paula Deens restaurant, Lady and SOns, one in the City Walk area... I have to check at home !! I will be back.


----------



## bigfrank (Feb 17, 2006)

If you want history and do not mind ghosts. Go to the Pirate house. Nice place.


----------



## bigfrank (Feb 17, 2006)

Got you email, It is in Sav. Easy to find and you can ask anyone there, It is the most famous place there. Great atmosphere and food was great at good prices. I am going to Mexico tomorrow so I am running around, but I will try to find the website for you before I leave. This was a real pirate house with the stories all around and the spots were they threw the guests over into the tunnels leading to the ocean.


----------



## toni3063 (Feb 17, 2006)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> Got you email, It is in Sav. Easy to find and you can ask anyone there, It is the most famous place there. Great atmosphere and food was great at good prices. I am going to Mexico tomorrow so I am running around, but I will try to find the website for you before I leave. This was a real pirate house with the stories all around and the spots were they threw the guests over into the tunnels leading to the ocean.




The Pirate's House... here's the website.  http://thepirateshouse.com/ 

sorry, don't know why the link isn't working...  copy and paste it to your browser window... that seems to work.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 17, 2006)

I second Magnolia's in Charleston.  It's my favorite restaurant in
Charleston-the food is always great!


----------



## jwq387 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pink House in Savannah-you can make reservations and sit in the main dining room of this classic Home, or go to the basement lounge. Same menu, casual atmosphere. Savannah Bistro is also a favorite of ours. Its much tighter seating than Pink House, but the food is top shelf.


----------



## bigfrank (Feb 17, 2006)

toni3063 said:
			
		

> The Pirate's House... here's the website. http://thepirateshouse.com/
> 
> sorry, don't know why the link isn't working...  copy and paste it to your browser window... that seems to work.




Thats the place thanks. It saved me the trouble of looking for it.

Next time try doing it like this www.thepirateshouse.com/


----------



## Avery (Feb 18, 2006)

jwq387 said:
			
		

> Pink House in Savannah-you can make reservations and sit in the main dining room of this classic Home, or go to the basement lounge. Same menu, casual atmosphere. Savannah Bistro is also a favorite of ours. Its much tighter seating than Pink House, but the food is top shelf.



I second the Pink House, historic house on a famous square, fine food in an elegant setting, but they accomodated our picky young eaters with a smile. We chose to eat upstairs, then went down to the lounge after dinner, a really great night.


----------



## akbmusic (Feb 18, 2006)

*Some Savannah help*

I don't know if they are what you are looking for when it comes to "southern cooking," but there are some good places to eat on River Street, and there are some interesting views. 
You can go to www.riverstreetsavannah.com  and see what there is. (And there is a trolley stop there as well).
Also, for other ideas, you can go to www.savannahmenu.com 
There are a lot of pictures/directions/menus for you to look at for Savannah eateries!
Enjoy!


----------



## nerodog (Feb 18, 2006)

*more thoughts*

Hi, got your message and BIg FRank is right, its the Pirates HOuse and very popular and well known. It used to be on the trolley stop but I think the trolley stops about 2-3 blocks up now.Very good. The other place for a good lunch and SOuthern specials is Bedfords in CIty  Market. ALso, try the Savannah Candy Kitchen for a yummy pecan pie to send home. LOts of goodies there and its got two locations, one on River St and one in CIty Mkt. Take the time to enjoy Savannah... Charleston is also great and it would be nice to experience both as they both have special ambiences....enjoy!


----------



## lucillec (Feb 21, 2006)

Another place you might want to check out is Nita's place...in Savannah it is a "hole in the wall' ...you would walk right by it..but the food there is excellent...it is only open until 2:30...limited menu and when the food runs out..thats it..very casual..well priced.  only a few tables..but it you look closely under the clear table cloths..and on the walls ..there are handwritten notes from Tom Hanks, Meg Ryan..and many other famous people..who have been on location there...and it was written up in southern living magazine..... not open 7 days a week though..it you plan to go..would call first... 

Lucille


----------

